# My mice.



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

My mice are pets, and these are two of them. Tosca is a champagne tan girl and Wheatley a pied chocolate boy.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

They are adorable! I love Tosca's ears!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

very nice mice


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Besty, I like to think so too.

Candycorn, I love Tosca's (and her sister's) ears. They are like little planes. I keep thinking they're going to achieve liftoff one day


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fraction said:


> They are like little planes. I keep thinking they're going to achieve liftoff one day


LOL, that's what I thought too! :lol: I have this image of a mouse in a windtunnel, holding on for dear life as their ears cause them to take off! :lol:


----------

